# Hi, I am a bad writer



## CosmicGhost (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi, I am a bad writer. I keep trying to find* my writing voice but I get discouraged often and regress into filling up wordpad documents with one line ideas.

 I am 32, isolated often and going crazy. Everything is in place to be a writer except the skill and confidence. I have 50 pound Olympia typewriter occupying a ridiculous amount of desk space as a reminder to write everyday. I enjoy writing as a way to experience emotions I no longer get in the real world and to express my understanding of human nature and the universe in the form of near future hard science fiction. 

*create


----------



## Schrody (Jun 3, 2014)

CosmicGhost said:


> Hi, I am a bad writer. I keep trying to find* my writing voice but I get discouraged often and regress into filling up wordpad documents with one line ideas.
> 
> I am 32, isolated often and going crazy. Everything is in place to be a writer except the skill and confidence. I have 50 pound Olympia typewriter occupying a ridiculous amount of desk space as a reminder to write everyday. I enjoy writing as a way to experience emotions I no longer get in the real world and to express my understanding of human nature and the universe in the form of near future hard science fiction.
> 
> *create



So, what's the problem? If you enjoy writing, write. Write what you want. It doesn't matter if it's a half of page, short story or an novel. Almost every writer is crazy in some way, I'll be the first one to admit I am. Why do you think you're a bad writer? Because you don't write every day? Because it's short? It sucks? How will you get good if you don't practice? You think first drafts are always good, even with experienced writers? You need to take a minute, relax, and think about what you want. Then take a pen (or computer/that typewriter), and just write what ever first comes to your mind. Just write. You'll edit later. If you're stuck, come back here for an advice, we'll gladly help you.  And welcome to WF, we hope you're gonna embrace us as an extended family!


----------



## Pandora (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi CosmicGhost, I believe confidence will come with getting to know the generous hearts here. You will learn from other's work, from critique and sharing ideas. I also believe one person's bad writing is another's good. It is in the listener and how it strikes each individual. Your typewriter sounds wonderful, there is a man out there I admire much who uses only that and pen and paper, he write's the most awesome lyrics, somehow the listener can feel the sincerity of old. I just want to say your first post leaves me wanting more so no you are not a bad writer to me. Welcome!


----------



## Bishop (Jun 3, 2014)

The only way to become a good writer is to first be a bad one! That being said, I'm sure you're much better than you think you are. Also, it's good to have another science fiction writer on the site! More for Bishop's army...

Welcome to the forums!
Writing Forums: No better place on the internet to become a better writer.


----------



## Emz (Jun 3, 2014)

> The only way to become a good writer is to first be a bad one!


 Where are you getting these from! You have some great quotes!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 3, 2014)

Is there such a thing as being a bad writer?

Welcome to WF. You'll find we're here to help you on your journey. Take a look around, leave a couple critiques.

The fact you know there's such a thing as a voice in writing means you're miles ahead of some of the others who come here, and they all learn to write bigger, and better!

Good luck, have fun, and keep writing, no matter if it's one liners or epics.


----------



## Blade (Jun 3, 2014)

Elvenswordsman said:


> Is there such a thing as being a bad writer?
> 
> 
> The fact you know there's such a thing as a voice in writing means you're miles ahead of some of the others who come here



I am not sure if there is any such thing as a bad writer per se,:-k perhaps you just feel you could be a lot better which is a good thing. There is a sort of guardian wall of frustration that separates initial efforts from satisfying productivity.

:hi:Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey, me too lol bad writers welcome!


----------



## aj47 (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome, you're starting out miles ahead of some people by asking questions and being open.  

Once you've leveled up (ten posts -- you're at four) you'll be able to initiate threads to share your writing.  Also, we have challenges with prompts that may help you practice writing.   

This is a community of varying styles, skillsets, genres and abilities....welcome.


----------



## A_Jones (Jun 3, 2014)

I would suggest you be careful on a site like this.  If you think you are a bad writer there is really very little we can say to convince you otherwise.  If you post your work we will critique it and will be honest.  Sometimes we overlook what is good about it because we feel that it is important to talk about what needs to be worked on.  If all you get is criticism then you may think you are a worse writer than what you are.  If it is something you want to pursue than you shouldn't let others opinions of your writing keep you from doing what  you like. 

I must say though, I am sad that you have such a low opinion of your own writing.  Still welcome to the forums!


----------



## Gumby (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Cosmic, that's a serious typewriter you have there.  Welcome to WF!


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey there, and welcome! As the others have said, if you enjoy writing, then do it! Doing it will help you improve, especially if you want to get better (and it's clear that you do). Just stick with it, and remember that even the best had to start somewhere. I hope that this place helps you :smile:


----------



## CosmicGhost (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I've been developing a story for almost a year now and it's one of my goals to make it real. I have no aspirations to be a paid writer, only to be proud of something I wrote. Absorbing information is my hobby but I have no real outlet for it so writing just feels like a natural progression for me. I used to write often in grade school up until the point I found the secondary use for my penis. I diverted all my creative energy towards music which had immediate payoffs with the girls. But I never stopped reading, and now that the women have ruined me and I've experienced as much of the world as I can take standing up, I think it's time to create. 

 I browsed around and this is an interesting place, I'm happy to have found it on a whim.


----------



## CosmicGhost (Jun 3, 2014)

Gumby said:


> Hi Cosmic, that's a serious typewriter you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to have an accidental typewriter collection. I loved the old glass keys, many Royal's and a couple Underwoods. I say accidental because I ran a resale business and I would buy every typewriter I saw, but I would rarely sell them. I live in a smallish town so local demand for them was low, and packing them to ship and hoping they arrived safely was hard on my nerves, yet I still could not pass up a typewriter for sale.


----------



## EmmaSohan (Jun 3, 2014)

How about.... There's this guy who wants to be a writer, but all he can do is write one-liners. Then... a man walks in with a gun. (Or whatever).

Then he gets pulled into some adventure, which is peppered with his one-liners. But as the adventure progresses, he somehow gets better at writing.


----------



## CosmicGhost (Jun 3, 2014)

EmmaSohan said:


> How about.... There's this guy who wants to be a writer, but all he can do is write one-liners. Then... a man walks in with a gun. (Or whatever).
> 
> Then he gets pulled into some adventure, which is peppered with his one-liners. But as the adventure progresses, he somehow gets better at writing.



 I admire your plot device creativity. I could see that making an interesting short story. 

I've been digging old documents up and putting them in one place. Most of my lines are weak outlines, motivations, settings, and ideas based on technology with links to source materials. I write scenes once in awhile with character interaction that I need to write real solid characters into. I sort of write like a screenplay, I picture a small scene that I think would be powerful and rough it out. The hope is I can use most of it, I know from practice having this bank of ideas is a good way to get out of being stuck, having a scene I want to move towards. 

 I still feel like I can't find my writing voice. I don't converse with people often in real life either, so this is something I have to overcome. It's not that I don't understand, it's that I can't find MY identity and how I want to portray things. Often my writing gets hard to follow and I meander too much.


----------



## Gofa (Jun 4, 2014)

Hullo Hi aim eh bud rutter two. Bee four eye add drive ear eye dud nut spiel Gouda.
I adjoined a grope and aim gutting butter.
weed arrrh awl hear two git butter. Use inn rut pee lace


----------



## blazeofglory (Jun 4, 2014)

CosmicGhost said:


> Hi, I am a bad writer. I keep trying to find* my writing voice but I get discouraged often and regress into filling up wordpad documents with one line ideas.
> 
> I am 32, isolated often and going crazy. Everything is in place to be a writer except the skill and confidence. I have 50 pound Olympia typewriter occupying a ridiculous amount of desk space as a reminder to write everyday. I enjoy writing as a way to experience emotions I no longer get in the real world and to express my understanding of human nature and the universe in the form of near future hard science fiction.
> 
> *create



You are just 32 and you have mountains ahead to climb and all you need is muster your energies and potentials. Of course some at  32 might have made a fortune and it seems you are running out of age. No. Do not dishearten yourself. Belatedly though, so many have bloomed to shine and outshine many. The formula if any is keep on writing and writing for me is not just for successes, acclaims and awards. It is indeed and sometimes more for self gratifications. It is for checking withour potentials   for the incredible. I do write in English though I am not skilled to the extent my writing gets an approval. I do not care if I may never make it to the top and being at the height is not the end all and be all in life. It is just a journey and the journey matters to me as much as the ends. Writing is an addiction but it is a healthy addiction and it gives a richer feel and experience and that is why I engage in writing no matter I will succeed in this line as a published writer of merit. Success is  not an absolute idea for me for somebody succeeds and scales mammoth altitudes and yet lives the worst life. Earnest Hemingway committed suicide. When We want to make a living from writing it is a matter of great concerns but when we take it as a pastime we do not have to rack our brains if we cannot make much out of our writing jobs.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 4, 2014)

Come on it to the WRITE is RIGHT!


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll be the judge of whether you're bad or not. You see, it's a common trait among writers to think that they suck, especially having to deal with all the rejection that comes with the job. I promise it ain't easy, and I won't sugarcoat it: getting published can take a long time.

But here's the part you should remember: the only way to be a bad writer is to A) not write and B) not listen. You see, have the time, the problem is that you're just not exercising the muscle enough. The other half is that your technique just isn't up to par, but with proper coaching and an open mind, that almost never happens.

So I'm judging you already...you've joined a website to make your writing better, you are humble in acknowledging you don't know everything, and you've asked for help...yup, so far you seem like a pretty good writer to me.

Any questions? Just ask. You'll find a lot of helpful people around here.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## TKent (Jun 6, 2014)

Welcome to the site!  As a relative newbie , I can tell you that the members at WF are really generous with their time.  It will really help your writing among other things.  And I am not a great writer but plan to get much, much better.  I'm 52, so you have a huge head start on me.  Even if you never finish a book, there are so many upsides to the journey:  

 1.) I am improving my grammar, spelling and vocabulary.
2.) I am learning all kinds of interesting stuff about interesting stuff as I research stories (my first story is about a budding writer who is learning to write so I'm combining my learning with my book research...efficient, eh??)
3.) I have finally become observant!! I live so much in my head that my friends/family have whined about my inattention to the world around me for years--never noticing haircuts, that few pounds they lost, etc.  Now everything anyone does or says has become potential story material.  I took copious notes at the hair salon earlier this week, leaving with a list of new character names, new slang, some hilarious one liners such as the bicycle taxi driver who was "two pedals away from a heart attack..." (thanks Daniel..)
4.) I have access to all this great member writing and realizing I can add value with my own critiques.
5.) I am meeting so many great and talented people!!

So I guess in summary, welcome CosmicGhost.  You've come to the right place.

EDIT:  Adding number 6.)  I have become a much more sophisticated consumer of fiction and movies.  Now I can sometimes articulate my reasons for liking or not liking something...great pacing, poor pacing, too much cause and not enough effect, or too much effect and not enough cause, story peaked too soon, story peaked too late, story didn't peak at all, well developed characters...


----------

